# Where to Buy Voltage Convertors in Abu Dhabi



## jgelfand

Hello,

I'm looking for a store that sells heavy duty 110 - 220/240 V voltage converter / regulators for some US appliances I brought over with me. Any suggestions as to where I can find them? Thanks.


----------



## cmajewsk

jgelfand said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a store that sells heavy duty 110 - 220/240 V voltage converter / regulators for some US appliances I brought over with me. Any suggestions as to where I can find them? Thanks.


I just purchased some at Carforres. Although these are only for devices rated at no more than 300w. I plugged in a US-purchased TV rated at 240w and a DVD rated at 11 and it blew when I turned them on. So obviously not the best quality. I have been all over Abu Dhabi and would think the market for 110/220v converters would be huge, but the availability is not really there. I have even been to power/lighting stores and couldn't find them anywhere. So I was surprised to find them where I did. But in the end I purchased a new TV. The trouble was not worth it. I have a espresso maker and a vacuum rated at over 1,000 watts so finding a converter to fit those is simply not practical. I'll just end up purchasing replacements. BTW, what appliances did you bring?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

There are a load of hardware stores in Mussaffah industrial area. Take the 2nd or 3rd exit off the expressway and they'll be all around.


----------

